# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 07/2011



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur PC-Games-Hardware-Ausgabe 07/2011


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Alles unter Kontrolle" (ab S. 68)*​


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zehn Soundsysteme zwischen 50 und 130 Euro im Test

**Lautsprecher im Test*
• Edifier S330D (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Corsair SP2200 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Arctic Sound S361 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Creative Gigaworks T40 Series 2 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Teufel B20 (zum Teufel-Shop)
• Logitech Z506 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Microlab FC530U (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Logitech Z523 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Edifier Aurora (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Speed-Link Forza (im Preisvergleich suchen)​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Schöner geht's nicht* (Downsampling im Spieletest)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• PCGH DX10/11 Downsampling-Tool (exklusiv auf der Heft-DVD)
• Powerstrip
• Fraps 3.4.3
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Weitere Informationen*
*• *Anleitung: Monitortreiber modifizieren
*• *Downsampling-Thread im 3D-Center-Forum
*• *FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Mai 2011)

Mini-PC-Special


In der Tabelle auf Seite 20 hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Die verwendete SSD "Crucial Real SSD C300" hat natürlich nicht wie angegeben 300 GByte sondern lediglich 64 GByte.


Empfehlenswerte Mini-PC-Kühler


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Antec|Kühler H20 620|
-Link-

Prolimatech|Samuel 17|
-Link-

Scythe|Big Shuriken|
-Link-Passiv-PC

Slimline-Blu-ray-Laufwerke
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafikkarten-Undervolting*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fermi BIOS Editor (oder DVD)
• Nibitor
• Radeon BIOS Editor
• Ati Winflash (oder DVD)
• Atiflash 3.86 (oder DVD)
• Nvflash 5.100 (oder DVD)
• HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool (zwecks bootfähigem USB-Stick)
• Fraps 3.4.3
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Weitere Informationen*
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Testduell: LC-Displays*
*Zwei unterschiedliche Monitore treten gegeneinander an.*

*Das neue Duell-Format*
Im neuen Duell-Format der PC Games Hardware analysieren wir die beiden Konkurrenten haarklein und übersichtlich in verschiedenen, kaufentscheidenden Kategorien. Ergänzt wird die Einschätzung durch ein Einsteiger-LCD, das außer Konkurrenz läuft. Was halten Sie von der Aufmachung dieses Artikels? Sagen Sie uns per E-Mail an redaktion@pcgh.de Ihre Meinung!

*Die Geräte*
Hewlett-Packard ZR24w (im Preisvergleich suchen)
Benq XL2410T (im Preisvergleich suchen)
Samsung BX2450 (im Preisvergleich suchen)

*Testmethoden*
Die Testmethoden für die Monitore haben wir seit einem Jahr nicht verändert. Die Leuchtdichte messen wir wie immer bei den Einstellungen 0, 50 und 100 Prozent Helligkeit des jeweiligen Bildschirms. Die Ausleuchtung wird nicht grafisch dargestellt, wir geben nur noch die maximale Abweichung vom Mittelpunkt des Monitors an. Dazu nehmen wir neun Messungen auf dem Bildschirm vor. Die Angaben im Bereich „Eigenschaften“ – Betrachtungswinkel und Kontrastverhältnis (nur statisch) – werden ebenfalls im Testlabor ermittelt. Eine eventuelle Korona-Bildung durch den Einsatz von Bildverbesserungstechniken (Overdrive) geht gleichermaßen in die Leistungsnote ein. Ein wichtiges Leistungsmerkmal für Spieler ist neben der Reaktionszeit der Inputlag (Signallaufzeit): Die meisten Spieler stört eine Signallaufzeit von zwei Bildern pro Sekunde (Fps) nicht, das entspricht etwa 30 Millisekunden. Viele Profispieler nehmen solche Verzögerungen durch den Inputlag allerdings wahr. Daher sollte die Signallaufzeit im optimalen Fall unter 10 Millisekunden liegen. Mithilfe der Software Icolor messen wir die Farbtreue der Bildschirme. Das Programm gibt uns eine Kennlinie aus, an der wir ablesen, wie gut der Flüssigkristallbildschirm die geforderten Farben wiedergibt.​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Optimale CPU-Kühlung" (ab S. 60)*

Empfehlenswerte CPU-Kühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Arctic Cooling|Freezer 13|
-Link-

Prolimatech|Genesis|
-Link-

Scythe|Mugen 2 Rev. B|
-Link-

Silentmaxx|Big Block|
-Link- (Silentmaxx)

Thermalright|HR-02|
-Link-

Thermalright|Silver Arrow|
-Link-Empfehlenswerte 120-mm-Lüfter:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Be quiet|Silent Wings PWM|
-Link-

Be quiet|Silent Wings Pure|
-Link-

Zalman|ZM-F3 FDB|Empfehlenswerte 140-mm-Lüfter:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Be quiet|Silent Wings USC|
-Link-

Scythe|Kama Flex 135 (1200)|
-Link-

Thermalright|TY-140|
-Link-Empfehlenswerte Mini-PC-Kühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Antec|Kühler H20 620|
-Link-

Prolimatech|Samuel 17|
-Link-

Scythe|Big Shuriken|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Mai 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *CPU-Ausblick 2011/2012* der PCGH 07/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Im Anhang finden Sie alle Folien und PDFs, welche wir für unseren Artikel neben eigenem Material verwendet haben.


----------



## Daniel_M (12. Mai 2011)

Virenscanner


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ergebnis Umfrage: Der beste SHooter von 1995 bis heute

Online-Artikel zur Umfrage PCGH sucht den besten Shooter von 1995 bis heute

Definition Shooter in der Wikipedia

Special auf pcaction.de: Die 33 besten Ego-SHooter aller Zeiten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Knüller bis 650 Euro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert)*
*• *Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk
*• *Chiligreen Mobilitas NW10714*
• *Lenovo Ideapad X560 M29BBGE*
• *HP Pavilion g6-1025sg*
• *Medion Akoya E6221

*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *Battery Eater 
*• *3D Mark 06
*• *MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*• *GPU-Z
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*• *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• *Umfrage: Kommt ein Glare-Display in Frage?
*• *Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de
*• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
 *• *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*• *AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*• *AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (17. Mai 2011)

*Windows Home Server 2011*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




What's New in Windows Home Server 2011
Testversion WHS
Active-X-Plugin für den Remotezugriff übers Web
Tagebuch Homeserverbau
PCGH-Quickpoll Datensicherung
Windows Home Server Hardware and Installation Forum
 MSXFAQ.DE - Schattenkopien
Blogbeitrag zur Abkündigung des Drive Extenders


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Mai 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Durchblick bei SSDs”*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Durchblick bei SSDs”*​
*Frei verfügbare Benchmark-Programme:*
• Atto Disk-Benchmark (Link)
• Crystal DiskMark (Link)
• AS-SSD-Benchmark (Link)

*Nützliche Tools:*
• SSD Tweak (Techspot, Link)
• Techpowerup.com-SSD-Alignment-Calculator (Link)
• SSD Life (RC) (Link)

*How-To:*
• Details zur Alignment-Änderung (engl. Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Kaufberatung: (Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Guide (Link)

*Hersteller-FAQs:
*• Intel-Empfehlung für ATA-Controller-Konfiguration (Link)
• Ausführliche Grundlagen-FAQ zu OCZ-SSDs (Link)


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Die Effizienzwunder
*​ 

* Neue Testmethoden*
Seit dem Netzteile-Megatest in Ausgabe 11/2010 haben wir unsere Testmethoden ständig verbessert: Wir bewerten unter anderem die Anzahl der Stecker und die Länge der Kabel. Zudem fließt das Platinenmaterial in die Note ein. Ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist die Effizienz eines Spannungswandlers; diese messen wir bei 10, 20, 50, 80 und 100 Prozent Auslastung. Dazu schließen wir alle Netzteile an eine Chroma 63103 an und simulieren vorher definierte Lasten für jede Stromschiene. Für die meisten Anwender ist die Lautheit ein wichtiges Kaufkrite*rium. Daher messen wir die Geräusch*entwicklung bei 10, 20, 50, 80 und 100 Prozent Auslastung. Das Netzteil wird dazu nicht (!) ins Gehäuse eingebaut und auch nicht an das Hausstromnetz angeschlossen. Während der Effizienzmessung dokumentieren wir die Lüfterdrehzahl und stellen sie im schallarmen Raum für die Lautheitsmessung nach. Die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur (Power Factor Correction) und die Temperatur werden zwar mit den gleichen Auslastungswerten wie Lautheit und Effizienz gemessen, in der Testtabelle geben wir nur den niedrigsten und den höchsten Wert an. Seit Ausgabe 02/2011 untersuchen wir auch die Restwelligkeit (auch Ripple & Noise genannt) der Testkandidaten. Dabei fällt auf, dass einige Netzteile die Vorgaben aus dem „Intel Power Supply Design Guide“ nicht einhalten. Die Messwerte der Restwelligkeit gehen zudem ab dieser Ausgabe ebenfalls in die Leistungsnote der Tests ein. 

Angeregt durch eine Diskussion im PCGH-Extreme-Forum werden wir das Fehlen von Schutzschaltungen (vor allem von OCP) in der Ausstattungsnote härter bestrafen. Daher haben wir auch den Einkaufsführer auf Seite 137 aktualisiert. Die Übersicht zeigt nur noch Netzteile, die nach der überarbeiteten Methode bewertet wurden. Dazu zählen die Geräte dieses Vergleichstests und die Netzteile aus dem Test der Ausgabe 02/2011 – hier mussten wir aber die Wertung anpassen. 

* Netzteile im Test*
• Cooler Master Sil. Pro Gold 1000 W (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Corsair AX750 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Enermax Modu87+ 700 W (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Lepa G700 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• OCZ ZX 850 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Seasonic X460FL (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Silverstone Strider Gold 850W (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Super Flower Golden King Plat.  (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Cougar GX1050 (im Preisvergleich suchen)
• Be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550  (im Preisvergleich suchen)


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Mai 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Boards mit Z68-Chip *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2011, Seite 72 ff.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Praxistest: Gigabyte Touch BIOS auf Z68-Mainboard ausprobiert - gigabyte, mainboard, bios


 *Die getesteten Sockel-1155-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*Asus P8Z68-V Pro
Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3
MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3)
*

Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des       Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden       Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der       Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis  wird      gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1155*:
 • Core i5-2400, kein Turbo Modus
• Radeon HD 5870
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus



*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Notebooks ungebremst" (ab S. 122)*

Getestet Produkte:​ 

Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Akasa|AK-NBC-02B|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Infinite Evo|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Notepal Lapair|
-Link-

Lian Li|NC-09B|
-Link-

Nexus|TDD-9000|
-Link-

Xigmatek|NPC-D211|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel: „Geforce GTX 560 ohne Ti” (PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2011) ​*
*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (alphabetisch sortiert):*
• HIS Radeon HD 6870 Iceq X Turbo X
• MSI Geforce GTX 560 Twin-Frozr II/OC
• Palit Geforce GTX 560 Sonic Platinum
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950/1G

*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner 2.20
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.3
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich]
• Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich]
• RAM: Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600; 9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich]
• Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich]

*Benchmarks*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Mai 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *Spielen und mehr!* der PCGH 07/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• FishIE Tank
• Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1 zum Download
• AMD System Monitor (für APUs)
• Hintergrund LAA-Flag bei den Kollegen vom 3DC
• Umfrage: "Nutzt ihr während des Zockens weitere Programme?"
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Neue CPU-Kühler" (ab S. 64)*

Getestete Produkte:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Deep Cool|Fiend Shark|
-Link-

Deep Cool|Ice Matrix 400|
-Link-

Deep Cool|Ice Wind|
-Link-

Scythe|Mugen 3|
-Link-

Zalman|CNPS 7X LED|
-Link-

Zalman|CNPS 11X Extreme|
-Link-Online-Test der Deep-Cool-Modelle mit etwas ausführlicheren Texten und vielen Bildern: Drei CPU-Kühler von Deep Cool im Test: Was können Fiend Shark, Ice Matrix 400 und Ice Wind? - cpu-kühler, lüfter, test​


----------

